# Bladder irrigation



## armymomryan (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry for all the questions but I have a nurse practioner telling to code in ways I am just not sure of and/or comfortable with, I normally work with cardiology so urology is new to me, here's the scenerio:

The nurse practioner is doing bladder irrigation and using the following codes
51700 (first she uses water)
51700-76 (2nd she is using potassium chloride)
J3480 X 20 units
As far as I can tell there are no issues and/or problems with this

Now, the tricky part, she is telling me that if the person reacts she does what she calls a "rescue solution" and bills 51720 (which CCI edit tells me cannot be billed with 51700) she is also billing the J2001 with this for Lidocaine, (which I have established also cannot be done) it has been suggested that I bill as follows;

51700
51700-76
51700-52
J3480 X 20 units
Omit J2001 and do not bill for this

Any help available out there?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 13, 2010)

You cannot bill a code with a 52 modifier to replace an exisiting code that cannot be billed due to CCI exclusion.  If CCI excludes using the 51720 with the 51700 then you cannot bill for that.  And As you have figured out the J2001 is for IV lidocaine.


----------

